# Sunny off leasing! First time, woot!



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

So, I've been working on Sunny's recall. I've had him for 5 years now, he's turning 6 in October. He has not been off leash unless the place was fenced and today, he was officially off leash! Now, he did give me a heart attack twice BUT he came back and that was the main thing. He will only ever be off leash on fields/ovals for a while because I don't trust him enough yet to be off while hiking but I can't wait for that day. We still have a lot of training to make sure he ignores other dogs/people, especially if Serenity and him are off together but we'll get there!

I cannot believe he was off leash. I never thought I'd see the day. He would normally bolt and not come back before this.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

looks like you ALL had some fun!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------

